# Récupérer partition Boot Camp



## Alexandredjoua (11 Décembre 2017)

bonjour a tous; j'ai un soucis avec mon iMac depuis que j'ai activité Boot Camp. au début il refusait de redémarrer sur iOS en allant directement sur windows alors j'ai j'ai réinstaller mon iOS et vider la partition de bootcamp afin de pouvoir effacer window. mais depuis que j'ai retrouver ma machine elle est devenu lente Voice over est activité mais je l'entend pas et les logiciel peine a s'ouvrir alors voici mes question:
1- comment supprimer la parution boot camp afin de la faire fusionner avec macintosh pour ne plus qu'elle existe?
2- comment optimiser ma machine pour qu'elle retrouve sa rapidité de départ?

*Note de la modération *_(Locke) _*:* on déménage dans la bonne section. Il serait intéressant de ne pas te greffer dans un message qui n'a aucun rapport. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Alexandre
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > et de partitions 

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec une croix inscrite - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration actuelle du disque.


----------



## Alexandredjoua (19 Décembre 2017)

bonjour j'ai un iPhone 5s qui s'est déprogrammer alors j'ai maintenu power+bouton centrale il se met en mode reset et je le branche a mon mac pour telecherger le logiciel de l'iphone mais lors de l'installation il me met toujours nous avons rencontrer un problème lors de l'installation alors que faire pour récupérer mon iPhone


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2017)

Alexandredjoua a dit:


> bonjour j'ai un iPhone 5s qui s'est déprogrammer alors j'ai maintenu power+bouton centrale il se met en mode reset et je le branche a mon mac pour telecherger le logiciel de l'iphone mais lors de l'installation il me met toujours nous avons rencontrer un problème lors de l'installation alors que faire pour récupérer mon iPhone


Et le rapport avec Boot Camp !


----------



## Alexandredjoua (19 Décembre 2017)

aucun j'ai une préoccupation je l'est passé


----------



## Locke (20 Décembre 2017)

Alexandredjoua a dit:


> aucun j'ai une préoccupation je l'est passé


Alors tu reposes ta question sur l'iPhone dans la bonne section, on ne mélange pas les genres dans un même message.


----------

